# Paphiopedilum villosum forma aureum 'Piping Rock' AM/AOS



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 11, 2019)

Earlier this year in spring, I was lucky enough to secure a division of this plant from Glen Decker as I started my goal of collecting alba (or close to) forms of all the Paphs species. Surprisingly it bloomed for me this fall, and garnered an AM of 81 points at the recent October monthly judging in Toronto. What was different about this particular flower was the green dot on the staminode above the lip. It is bright green rather than yellow as in the other awarded aureums of this ilk. This contrast makes the flower more alluring and invites the admirer to appreciate it more. Well, at least to those who have seen it (like me). A pretty strong grower.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 11, 2019)

That green spot is very striking!
David


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 11, 2019)

Congrats. You heard that George C took over Piping Rock? Maybe he already saw this good news. 

https://www.slippertalk.com/threads/piping-rock-new-owner.48312/


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 11, 2019)

very good villosum.
Needs a dark background to enhance the flower properly.


----------



## fibre (Oct 11, 2019)

A lovely flower, congrats!


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 11, 2019)

Nice clone.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 12, 2019)

Gorgeous flower Leslie! *drool, drool*
And well deserved award!

I hurry to get there before Eric: may we see the flower and plant in toto?! 

Kind regards, Jens


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 12, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Earlier this year in spring, I was lucky enough to secure a division of this plant from Glen Decker as I started my goal of collecting alba (or close to) forms of all the Paphs species. Surprisingly it bloomed for me this fall, and garnered an AM of 81 points at the recent October monthly judging in Toronto. What was different about this particular flower was the green dot on the staminode above the lip. It is bright green rather than yellow as in the other awarded aureums of this ilk. This contrast makes the flower more alluring and invites the admirer to appreciate it more. Well, at least to those who have seen it (like me). A pretty strong grower.
> 
> View attachment 16731
> View attachment 16732
> View attachment 16733


Wonderful! If you come across an album P. purpuratum could you let me know? That’s the only album I desire...after you secure your own specimen, of course.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 13, 2019)

BrucherT said:


> If you come across an album P. purpuratum could you let me know?



Bruch, I'm pretty sure, you could get one of those from Tokyo Orchid Nursery....provided you are a millionaire, that is! 

Kind regards, Jens


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 14, 2019)

Thank you all for the comments.

Yes a purpuratum album is on my list. I have looked and only a few people have little seedlings not ready yet, including Sam Tsui, Popow and Tokyo Orchid Nursery. As soon as I know I will try to post. 

In addition I want a hangianum album and tigrinum album, both of which are available as very expensive divisions at the moment. I will look at possibly getting them next year. And even rarer (and possibly not in existence) is a mastersianum album/albescent.

And I will take pics tomorrow as requested and post them as soon as I can.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2019)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. Does anyone know if the Paph. vietnamense album is still alive in Australia or NZ?


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 14, 2019)

Guldal said:


> Bruch, I'm pretty sure, you could get one of those from Tokyo Orchid Nursery....provided you are a millionaire, that is!
> 
> Kind regards, Jens


Ha ha Jens, there was one in Germany earlier this year but I dithered and didn’t purchase. The flower was kind of funky to me, not symmetrical. I think it’s gone now.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 14, 2019)

I think Glen had a vietnamense album. Key word 'had'.

And yes I am close to Glen Decker to know of his business sale from the last year. Congrats to new owner George and best of luck!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 14, 2019)

I am posting some more pics of the flower with plant taken today. Also a pic of the green dot on the staminode, confusingly called a 'bos' in taxonomic descriptor's term.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 14, 2019)

I also included 2 pics from the growing area (one T5 and another with LED bulb additional grow light). The glossiness of flower is more evident when light or flash is on it.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 15, 2019)

Thank you for the very informative and beautifull photo series - that plant looks so healthy and well grown!

Dr. = a medical one - or Dr.hc (honoris causa) for growing Paphs?!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2019)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 18, 2019)

lovely esp. with the dark background to show it off


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 20, 2019)

My pleasure to share with all. Dark background does enhance the light flowers. 

PS I am a naturopathic physician, and an AOS associate judge in Toronto.


----------



## GuRu (Oct 26, 2019)

Wow, I'm as green with envy as the green dot on the staminode. Very impressive flower and yes it deserves every point of the award. Congrats.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks Guru. That green bos is indeed striking.


----------



## chrismende (Mar 16, 2020)

Congratulations on the award. Leslie!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 16, 2020)

Thanks Chris! 

PS Still thinking of that cuthbertsonii division LOL (pink buds that open to white)


----------



## Hakone (Aug 15, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Very nice, thanks for sharing. Does anyone know if the Paph. vietnamense album is still alive in Australia or NZ?


in Germany


----------



## Pinebark (Aug 15, 2020)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 16, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Earlier this year in spring, I was lucky enough to secure a division of this plant from Glen Decker as I started my goal of collecting alba (or close to) forms of all the Paphs species. Surprisingly it bloomed for me this fall, and garnered an AM of 81 points at the recent October monthly judging in Toronto. What was different about this particular flower was the green dot on the staminode above the lip. It is bright green rather than yellow as in the other awarded aureums of this ilk. This contrast makes the flower more alluring and invites the admirer to appreciate it more. Well, at least to those who have seen it (like me). A pretty strong grower.
> 
> View attachment 16731
> View attachment 16732
> View attachment 16733


Congrats on your AM. Beautiful!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanks. I hope someone is smart/able enough to propagate it.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 15, 2021)

Exciting news.

This plant is in bud again, this time with 2 more new growths in tow.

The bud is so cute and looks much bigger than previous season when it was awarded. Let's see how it opens in a few days.

Culture: bark perlite mix, warm summers, cool winter nights at 15C, very bright light, water all year.


----------



## Guldal (Jan 15, 2021)

Looks sooooo good!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2021)

Nice. Don't jinx it!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 15, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Nice. Don't jinx it!


I am very strict on not moving a budding plant as any variation it the niche can cause deleterious effects. So it will stay put as is until it opens. 

There's the hirsutissimum alboviride behind it in bud too (possible 2 maybe 3 sheaths, fingers tightly crossed).


----------



## lanthier (Jan 15, 2021)

Super nice Doc!!!!!


----------



## Don I (Jan 16, 2021)

Very good. I love the dark green dot on the staminode.
Don


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 17, 2021)

So its opening! Day 3... few more days to expand.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 19, 2021)

Finally fully opened:





Stunning contrast with the green emerald bos/umbo.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 20, 2021)

Stunning. That green bos really make the flower pop!
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 20, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Stunning. That green bos really make the flower pop!
> David


Yes it sure does. 

There's been a few requests from the paph world to self this flower. I just might lol.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 21, 2021)

stunning flower with 'dragon's eye'.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 21, 2021)

I like the dragon reference. If he wasn't named yet I would call him Rhaegal, the green dragon of GOT.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 21, 2021)

There is a lovely photo of a translieneanum alba on one of the paph forums on Facebook.
It too has a lovely green bos.
I wonder what the cross between these two would look like?
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 21, 2021)

monocotman said:


> There is a lovely photo of a translieneanum alba on one of the paph forums on Facebook.
> It too has a lovely green bos.
> I wonder what the cross between these two would look like?
> David


Could you send me link here to see this tranlieanum album?

I suspect the result of the crossing will be yellow flowers of similar shapes with a big yellow round staminode with green eye, and deeper pouch.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 22, 2021)

If I had the know how I would!
It’s in the Facebook group of slipper orchid Australia, it might also be in the British paphiopedilum society. It’s posted by a guy with a polish surname. He has some serious paphs.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 22, 2021)

try this






Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## marcher85 (Jan 22, 2021)

Stunning. This little emerald on a huge yellow lake.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 23, 2021)

Love your description M85! 

Today the petals have extended slightly.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 14, 2021)

Finally fully matured flower. Taken in the bright early morning sun diffusing through window. Seems like the green bos or umbo gradually dissappear. Wonder if it is related to increased fertility in the first few weeks when the flower was fresher. It does serve a role to attract the pollinator. Unless a different pollinator is activated in a later phase? Hmmm


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 17, 2021)

Another blooming this year but dorsal looks a bit wonky, possibly from the temperature fluctuations during development.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 18, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Another blooming this year but dorsal looks a bit wonky, possibly from the temperature fluctuations during development.
> 
> View attachment 31209
> View attachment 31210
> View attachment 31211


Aw. The rest of it is so luscious.


----------



## Tom499 (Dec 18, 2021)

Lovely!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 18, 2021)

prolific cultivar


----------

